# (V) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760



## LuvDog (28. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde.

Zum Verkauf steht die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 GPU vom Hersteller Gigabyte mit 2GB GDDR5 Ram.

GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 700 Series - GV-N760OC-2GD (rev. 2.0)

Die Karte wurde Anfang 2014 gekauft und läuft einwandfrei, leise und wurde nicht übertaktet.

Original Verpackung ist mit dabei. 

Als Preis werfe ich mal 120 Euro in den Ring.

Am liebsten wäre mir die Abholung im Raum Karlsruhe (76XXX) (gerne mit Fukntionscheck!), kann jedoch auch versichert versenden.


----------



## LuvDog (5. März 2016)

Kann geschlossen werden. Ich werde die Karte behalten und auf die neue Generation warten


----------

